# What Are The Best Pellets?



## nero1

Which pellets would you say are the best as an overall daily diet? I would like to know if there is a pellet that is complete for a P's diet.


----------



## Blue Flame

I've been told hikari cichlid gold pellets are the best, but I found these pellets made by the same company, and I might try them for my Ps.

http://www.aquatichouse.com/Fish%20Food_files/carnivore.asp


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I use Hikari Gold or Hikari Bio-Gold


----------



## D.D.Denham

NLS (New Life Spectrum) gets my vote







, check them out here...
NLS


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

NLS and Hikari are both great choices


----------



## Guest

I would go with Hikari Bio-Gold+, but have heard great thing about NLS.


----------



## Ba20

NLS is what i use


----------



## nero1

thanks for all the input. So basically is it safe to say that if I where to feed my P's a rotating daily diet of NLS and Hikari Bio gold/Hikari gold I can have faith that they are eating the best I can offer them. There would be no further advatanges to also feed fresh shrimp, fish fillets with added vitamins?


----------



## banshee42096

dam i feed my redbellys hkari gold for the first time the smaller tank thay ate it up the other tank with the bigger ones they stick there nose up to them wont eat them?wonder why same fish just some are bigger than the others.
fred


----------



## Ba20

keep trying they will eventually eat


----------



## nero1

banshee42096 said:


> dam i feed my redbellys hkari gold for the first time the smaller tank thay ate it up the other tank with the bigger ones they stick there nose up to them wont eat them?wonder why same fish just some are bigger than the others.
> fred


I find that when P's are just fry they seem to go for the pellets right away. If your larger ones have never been feed pellets before and are acustom to other foods such as feeders or shrimp it will take a little patience and effort to get them to eat pellets. A couple of questions for you. What size are the ones in the small tank, what size are the ones in the large tank, what size are the tanks they are in and how many in each tank do you have.


----------



## Guest

I have fed both New Life Spectrum and Hikari and find them to both be good pellets. My personal preference is NLS. With pygos I fed it as a staple and added one meat group feeding a day soaked in vitamins but this was with juvi pygos ( I sold them all at the 3" mark to make room for my Serras)

Personally I think variety is best.


----------



## FEEFA

They are both great pellets but I agree with K in that variety is best


----------



## banshee42096

dont yell at me but i have 18 in a 10 gallon approx size of siler dollar and the bigger ones 11 of them are in a 10 gallon there approx 3 inchs i know they need to be moved i am making my own stand for my 55 but its taking longer than supposed to.
fred


----------



## theblackduck8907

I use the Hikari Cichlid Gold and Bio-Gold. And I throw some whitefish meat in there every couple of days.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

banshee42096 said:


> dont yell at me but i have 18 in a 10 gallon approx size of siler dollar and the bigger ones 11 of them are in a 10 gallon there approx 3 inchs i know they need to be moved i am making my own stand for my 55 but its taking longer than supposed to.
> fred


for 18 piranha you are looking at having to get at least a 180g tank. A 55 won't cut it.


----------



## shiver905

I down graded to Big als Baged brand pellets.

I do 99% white fish meat with Zoe.

Pellets made my P's into Pussys.

When I did feed pellets as a sample- I used Hikari gold.


----------



## banshee42096

alright guys after a couple of days now when i feed the pellets hikari gold in both my tanks they come right up to the surface and destroy it within minutes its great watching them.the color on them is great.


----------



## Thegoodking

When I read the ingredients of pretty well ANY Hikari food I'm NOT impressed. Nutrafin MAX predator sticks seem to have excellent ingredients(though I'm not a fan of Hagen in general). I haven't brought my first rbp home yet(probably will be my only, unless/until I become obsessed!), and am still doing my research into nutrition etc(which is why I'm here). I work at a small pet food/fish/small pets shop, and of the carnivore pellets we stock(Hikari, Nutrafin, and Fluval), the Nutrafin MAX SEEM to be best, again, going by I gemredients, but not specifically/nutritionally for piranha. I've BEEN feeding my rbp(who still is at the shop) the Hikari carnivore pellets and guppy, though pretty well only pellets since I've been reading pellet is best. I will likely switch have him to the Nutrafin sticks, and some fillet and/or shrimp, when I take him home tomorrow. He is growing exponentially lately, and now looks like a real piranha, after about 2-2.5 months and coming into the shop the size of a quarter. He is now a little over 3"(surprised me today after not being in the shop for a couple of days- I thought he was closer to 2", but he is definitely just over 3", and looking MEAN!!! He has actually started to get excited and swimming to the glass when I hold the pouch of food up to it! 😄


----------

